# Basement remodel; Have you installed bead board horizontal instead of vertical?



## Poppa67 (May 12, 2011)

I was thinking to make things easier to just install the bead board sheet; 4 x 8 sheet, on the horizontal plane and not having as many sheets to cut? Also, I think this would make the basement seem wider since we have a low ceiling.


----------



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Poppa67,

Well you could do that. I wouldn't though. It won't turn out seamless, which is my biggest issue with hanging bead board horizontally. There will be a noticeable seam every 8'.

If you installed it the way it was intended to be installed you wouldn't notice the seams. Also with the lines going vertical it should make the room seem taller, which would be better if you have low head room. Hope this helps.-Gregg


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

Exactly. You'll have unfinished seams every 8' and dust will settle in the horizontal grooves.


----------



## Poppa67 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Greg and Jack for your quick response. I would have to agree with both of you and will be installing it vertically. After thinking about it for a bit more, I realized that I'm still getting the same amount of coverage from the 4 x 8 sheet. Thanks again!!:thumbup:


----------

